# Clen Max - Dosage and Usage Advice



## liftlife (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello,

I am on 8th week of my cut. Been a few bad days of diet and missed workout using stress at work as an excuse but came back

Decent Journey till now, 82 Kgs to 76, lot of water weight but pictures are showing difference, face got smaller and a few veins popping out.

Can someone critique how I am planning to use Clen ? First time user.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. Moved to 125 mg Test E every week from 250 Sust Every 10th Day and will be on this forever.

View attachment clen strategy.PNG


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

Clen Max as in the maxtreme pharma? Serious serious strong !!! Made me ill


----------



## liftlife (Feb 14, 2016)

lumphammer said:


> Clen Max as in the maxtreme pharma? Serious serious strong !!! Made me ill


 Thanks for replying mate.

Should I go with the Alpha Pharma one ?

Also, mind elaborating ill ?
How were the results ?


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

Only seen good reviews though not many but can honestly say that's the strongest clen I've ever touched . I like the shree venkesh but I don't think il touch clen again . My heart had never beat so fast in my life!!! Don't think yiu can go wrong with alpha tbh


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

liftlife said:


> Thanks for replying mate.
> 
> Should I go with the Alpha Pharma one ?
> 
> ...


 Hi mate, AP astralean is pretty good. I use it however I have found that SB labs clenbulol as more effective for me. Doesn't meant you'll respond the same way but if you are able to source it, it kicks like a mule. I didn't feel ill off it but I found a very noticeable difference in SB to AP. My penneths worth


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

liftlife said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am on 8th week of my cut. Been a few bad days of diet and missed workout using stress at work as an excuse but came back
> 
> ...


 I'm not going to advise you how to use Clen in your cycle but what I do is 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Sometimes I do 3 - 3. Some people do more. Different strokes and all that. I start with 1 tablet for 2-3 days. I will then go up to 2 for 2-3 days and then onto 3 a day. I will them cut down to 2 a day for 2-3 days and then to 1 for 2-3 days and then stop.

When I take 2-3 weeks off and start taking Clen again, I start from 1 tablet for 2-3 days, not jumping too high like it appears you're doing/planning on doing. I start from from scratch again. First time I used Clen I went to 2 tablets after 2 days; it was too soon as it was my first time. Mild palpitations which were manageable but I'd prefer not to have them.

I usually use T3 in conjunction with clen however I am not advising you do the same (it's up to you what you do). Hope this helps.

Why will you be on test forever? Is this a trt dose? Age? Sorry for the questions mate just trying to get an idea.


----------



## liftlife (Feb 14, 2016)

bjaminny said:


> I'm not going to advise you how to use Clen in your cycle but what I do is 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Sometimes I do 3 - 3. Some people do more. Different strokes and all that. I start with 1 tablet for 2-3 days. I will then go up to 2 for 2-3 days and then onto 3 a day. I will them cut down to 2 a day for 2-3 days and then to 1 for 2-3 days and then stop.
> 
> When I take 2-3 weeks off and start taking Clen again, I start from 1 tablet for 2-3 days, not jumping too high like it appears you're doing/planning on doing. I start from from scratch again. First time I used Clen I went to 2 tablets after 2 days; it was too soon as it was my first time. Mild palpitations which were manageable but I'd prefer not to have them.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Man, really appreciate.

I am turning 28 in 18 days. Been working out on and off for years, Feb 2015 - Aug 2015 I did follow a good regime of exercise and eating with regularity but was not able to gain much muscle but that was not why I went to the doctor. I went to him because I had No side burns and very sparse beard and lack of facial and chest hair. It wasn't genetics cus my father grows a full beard. My Blood work came out and Free Test was low since then I tried natural ways to boost it. Kept exercising and taking BS supplements and what not but it was until Feb 16 that I decided to opt for TRT because of the depression, mood swings, lack of confidence etc and things got better.

Was doing 4th / 14th /24th of every month 250 mg Sustanon but the unstable release from diff ester gave me some acne and mood swings.

So now on Test E 125 mg every Wednesday, its a pain because I have 250 mg Ampoules have to break them and divide the quantity in 2 syringes and store em. But I think this would be much better than Sustanon.

*Results*: Beard started to grow, improved over all body composition, mood, driven and work.

*Sides:* Some Acne on back and shoulders, some hair loss.

Taking Aromasin half ED and that helped with acne and taking saw palmetto for DHT issue. I want a TRT without these extra tabs man so I hope this 125 mg Test E will sort things up for me in a month.

Looking to lose some fat in next 3-4 months, WILL NOT use any steroid like Winny, stananzol, was thinking to use some Clen with dieting but its sides scares the s**t out of me.

I think I have almost dropped the plan though because I CANNOT afford to have headaches and not being at my full as I work in Stocks, have an IT business and workign on a new clothing business and I know how much a day off costs me.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

I found this effective for acne.


----------

